

Bourbon 4.0 (lightweight Sass mixing library) is released - freshyill
http://bourbon.io

======
freshyill
Here's the release notes:

RC1:
[https://github.com/thoughtbot/bourbon/releases/tag/v4.0.0-rc...](https://github.com/thoughtbot/bourbon/releases/tag/v4.0.0-rc.1)

RC2:
[https://github.com/thoughtbot/bourbon/releases/tag/v4.0.0-rc...](https://github.com/thoughtbot/bourbon/releases/tag/v4.0.0-rc.2)

